# Knicks trading up for Curry or Rubio



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks have not given up hope on Ricky Rubio and are still trying to interview the 18-year-old Spanish point guard phenom this week before Thursday's NBA Draft, according to a source. Rubio will be in New York for the draft but hasn't worked out for teams. Rumors are circulating that Rubio could fall because of the complexity of his $6 million buyout and the Kings are no lock to take him at No. 4. Rubio has sued his Spanish club and a court hearing is scheduled for tomorrow. A Spanish source said he would not be surprised if Rubio starts the preseason in Spain. If the Kings pass, Rubio, some people in the league predict, could fall as low as eight to the Knicks, who are trying to trade up for Stephen Curry or the Spaniard.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/06222009/sports/knicks/knicks_pointing_at_rubio_175481.htm

Only the Knicks......


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://www.nypost.com/seven/06222009/sports/knicks/knicks_pointing_at_rubio_175481.htm
> 
> Only the Knicks......


I do not believe we should trade up for Rubio any longer. If he's that much of a diva not to workout for teams, how would we even know what we're getting? There have been numerous prospects that when put under fire have not been very good....Brandon Jennings anyone? Would you seriously trade up for Brandon Jennings at this point? So why would we be giving up assets for Rubio, a relatively unknown quantity on this stage of play?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> If he's that much of a diva not to workout for teams, how would we even know what we're getting? There have been numerous prospects that when put under fire have not been very good....Brandon Jennings anyone?


I understand your concerns, but that first statement isn't accurate. I recall seeing highlights and game footage from this guy for the past like 5 years. I also recall him playing on national tv about a year ago against a pretty good group of NBA players.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

TM said:


> I understand your concerns, but that first statement isn't accurate. I recall seeing highlights and game footage from this guy for the past like 5 years. I also recall him playing on national tv about a year ago against a pretty good group of NBA players.


So your basing his lottery selection off of play in an inferior league for 5 years and 1 game against NBA players that knew nothing of him? That sounds like a recipe for disaster if I ever heard one. I would only consider trading up for him if cash was the only thing we sacrifice in addition to our 8th pick. Our gamble then would not be so extreme under those circumstances.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> So your basing his lottery selection off of play in an inferior league for 5 years and 1 game against NBA players that knew nothing of him? That sounds like a recipe for disaster if I ever heard one. I would only consider trading up for him if cash was the only thing we sacrifice in addition to our 8th pick. Our gamble then would not be so extreme under those circumstances.


He was a pro in Spain at 14 years old. How many Americans are professionals at anything sports at 14? Inferior or not that's a hell of an accomplishment for a 14 year old. 


He played the US twice in the Olympics last year so it's not like the US team had no idea who he was. He's been hyped as a top level draft pick for 2-3 years now, chances are most of the players knew about him far before the Olympics. I hate to sound like a Rubio stan but the fact your saying it was only one game proves you didn't watch it. Rubio was 17 playing with an injured wrist on the biggest stage for international basketball against the best players in the NBA. Jose Calderon got hurt early on and couldn't play the rest of the way, so Rubio took over the reins for the Spanish national team. He ran the team like a 10 year NBA vet, and when he was off the floor the Spanish team couldn't handle the ball or create anything offensively. He played defense (ripped CP3 and Deron Williams), distributed (credited with 3 assists), and even rebounded (6 rebounds for a PG). His statline was mediocore, but his impact on the game was enormous. 


I don't see why trading up for him is so bad. He is never going to put up an incredible statline, but he could be a Steve Nash type in our offense. The thing is Rubio is bigger, and is a huge upgrade on the defensive end over Nash. He doesn't shoot as well as Nash does but his impact on defense cancels that out. He already runs the pick and roll as well as most NBA PG's, and his vision is unmatched. He would be the perfect fit for our offense. I'm not saying we should trade up but I don't see the fault in taking Rubio if we trade up for him.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> He was a pro in Spain at 14 years old. How many Americans are professionals at anything sports at 14? Inferior or not that's a hell of an accomplishment for a 14 year old.


I'm not denying the guy is talented. Most of the people that have stuck around this message board know that I was once a big Ricky Rubio supporter. But while playing pro ball at 14 is impressive, it may speak more toward the quality of talent over there. How many 14 year old prospects you currently know of, that wouldn't get the snot knocked out of them playing in the NBA? This was clearly the point I was arriving at. 




bball2223 said:


> He played the US twice in the Olympics last year so it's not like the US team had no idea who he was. He's been hyped as a top level draft pick for 2-3 years now, chances are most of the players knew about him far before the Olympics. I hate to sound like a Rubio stan but the fact your saying it was only one game proves you didn't watch it. Rubio was 17 playing with an injured wrist on the biggest stage for international basketball against the best players in the NBA. Jose Calderon got hurt early on and couldn't play the rest of the way, so Rubio took over the reins for the Spanish national team. He ran the team like a 10 year NBA vet, and when he was off the floor the Spanish team couldn't handle the ball or create anything offensively. He played defense (ripped CP3 and Deron Williams), distributed (credited with 3 assists), and even rebounded (6 rebounds for a PG). His statline was mediocore, but his impact on the game was enormous.


I'm aware the Rubio played the U.S. team twice. I said once earlier because it was in direct response to what TM was saying about when he's actually seen Rubio play. Reread the the thread and you'd understand. As I've said before, I walked away a big fan of Rubio's following the Olympics and the clips I've seen of him on Youtube but WOULD NOT draft him without working him out. That would be assasine because as much as he looked great those two games and during his highlights, our knowledge of how that translates in the NBA is not known. Hell, how many "-ovic's" have dominated their respective leagues abroad only to be reduced to role players and busts here in the U.S.? 





bball2223 said:


> I don't see why trading up for him is so bad. He is never going to put up an incredible statline, but he could be a Steve Nash type in our offense. The thing is Rubio is bigger, and is a huge upgrade on the defensive end over Nash. He doesn't shoot as well as Nash does but his impact on defense cancels that out. He already runs the pick and roll as well as most NBA PG's, and his vision is unmatched. He would be the perfect fit for our offense. I'm not saying we should trade up but I don't see the fault in taking Rubio if we trade up for him.


Trading up for him is bad only under certain circumstances. If we're giving up more assets than the 8th pick, cash and/or a 2nd round pick, then I think it's a big risk we're taking especially with LeBron and company a legitimate possibility for the future. We don't have many trade assets, especially with no pick in 2010, so we need to make them all count in hopes of making our team competitive. The fact of the matter is that I would be reluctant betting the farm for a guy who isn't interested in having teams observe how his game translates in our system because the stakes are too high.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Respectfully disagree Twinkie*

That league is the second best in the world and exceeds the quality of the NCAA. He also played in the Junior league at 14. Did you ever hear of ANY player putting up the game he did against the Russian Jr. team. I'm generalizing but he had a quadruple double a long the lines of 50+ points, 2o+ rebounds, assists in the teens and around a dozen steals. It has been hailed as the greatest single performance by a large margin in the history of European ball. 

As to how many guys dominated there and busted here....not many, I think. Dominate is the key word. Talent is talent. Rubio will be one of the most important PGs in the league, not by stats but by how much his team relies on him. The guy cares only about winning, and knows how.

All that aside, I don't know if I give the 5th and 8th for him without losing Curry(Ed). The 5th and 8th could give us Curry and Twill....or Curry and Hill.....or Curry and? Well...you get the idea.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

So much for us trading up for Ricky Rubio or Steph Curry. The Wolves recent move has undoubtedly shot those plans to hell. I think they go with Tyreke Evans and Steph Curry personally.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Rubio is still in play*

He won't go #1....Memphis will have to skip him or trade him....I don't think OKC picks him (plus they could trade the pick)...Sac has cooled on him (they could trade the pick). Dream scenario shot, but still could move up. #5 wasn't going to get us Rubio anyway. I just wanted 2 top 10 picks. Could have really reloaded.....

I still think Portland will screw this. Rubio on that team would be sick, plus they have the assets to move up. Please, God.....no Jennings.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Respectfully disagree Twinkie*



alphaorange said:


> That league is the second best in the world and exceeds the quality of the NCAA. He also played in the Junior league at 14. Did you ever hear of ANY player putting up the game he did against the Russian Jr. team. I'm generalizing but he had a quadruple double a long the lines of 50+ points, 2o+ rebounds, assists in the teens and around a dozen steals. It has been hailed as the greatest single performance by a large margin in the history of European ball.
> 
> As to how many guys dominated there and busted here....not many, I think. Dominate is the key word. Talent is talent. Rubio will be one of the most important PGs in the league, not by stats but by how much his team relies on him. The guy cares only about winning, and knows how.
> 
> All that aside, I don't know if I give the 5th and 8th for him without losing Curry(Ed). The 5th and 8th could give us Curry and Twill....or Curry and Hill.....or Curry and? Well...you get the idea.


The Spanish league may be the 2nd best in the world but the fact is that they are still second best and by what I would consider a distant 2nd. I'm unaware of how well he played against Russia but how good are the Russians anyway? There only player that has been shown capable of competing on this level is Andrei Kirilenko. Other guys like Carlos Delfino have been prominent players over there and nothing more than a role player here. I like Rubio and what he may potentially bring to our game but his accomplishments mean very little in the grand scope of things. The Kings are currently souring on him and you have to wonder why? I'm starting to think they are under the same impression as me.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Respectfully disagree Twinkie*



TwinkieFoot said:


> The Kings are currently souring on him and you have to wonder why? I'm starting to think they are under the same impression as me.


What is that? That he isn't worth selecting because he won't go through a workout? If an NBA team needs someone such as Rubio to go through a workout it tells me one of two things. Either the GM/Coach have absolutely no ****ing clue as to whats going on, or their Scouts suck. Plus Individual workouts serve well for two kinds of players freak athletes, and guys with a ton of potential but not a lot of production as of that point in their careers. Rubio is neither. The only way it serves any kind of beneficial information to a team is if he competes against a guy like Flynn, Jennings, or Evans. He has two weaknesses strength (which will come with age), and his jumper. I don't need a workout to tell me that. If he gets stronger and adds a serviceable jumper he is going to be a very good PG.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Twinkie...you have to be kidding*

Dirk, Parker, Ginobli, Batum, and many others have done well here. What leagues do you think they played in? You should check the ratio of players drafted and players that bust. I bet at least 35% of Euros stick. What is it for non Euros?

As far as how good the Russian team was.....when was the lst time you saw a line like that any where? Go ahead and search...I'll wait. I don't care if its HS, thats unreal.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Respectfully disagree Twinkie*



bball2223 said:


> What is that? That he isn't worth selecting because he won't go through a workout? If an NBA team needs someone such as Rubio to go through a workout it tells me one of two things. Either the GM/Coach have absolutely no ****ing clue as to whats going on, or their Scouts suck. Plus Individual workouts serve well for two kinds of players freak athletes, and guys with a ton of potential but not a lot of production as of that point in their careers. Rubio is neither. The only way it serves any kind of beneficial information to a team is if he competes against a guy like Flynn, Jennings, or Evans. He has two weaknesses strength (which will come with age), and his jumper. I don't need a workout to tell me that. If he gets stronger and adds a serviceable jumper he is going to be a very good PG.


Once again, cutting it within NBA regulations and style of play is completely different from what he's done abroad because certain skills don't necessarily translate ie being a good defender. If you ask me, Rubio is nothing but potential at this point. I would be pissed if he didn't grow as a player from where he is now, so he should have that workout even under your reasoning.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Twinkie...you have to be kidding*



alphaorange said:


> Dirk, Parker, Ginobli, Batum, and many others have done well here. What leagues do you think they played in? You should check the ratio of players drafted and players that bust. I bet at least 35% of Euros stick. What is it for non Euros?
> 
> As far as how good the Russian team was.....when was the lst time you saw a line like that any where? Go ahead and search...I'll wait. I don't care if its HS, thats unreal.


Batum's a role player with barely a full season underneath his belt so he should have no place on that list. Substitute him with Kirilenko, add Gasol, add Yao and add Nene. Outside of that there are no remaining foreigners that make a significant impact on winning a basketball game. I don't count Duncan or Nash because they played college ball in the states. In either case, that is not an impressive list out of a league of roughly 300 players. All the aforementioned players on that list did happen to have workouts if I recall correctly.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Rubio will only make it out of the top four or five picks if the teams don't believe he will play in the nba this year.If he wins his court case then he likely goes to Memphis or OKC.If he doesn't then he basically ends up playing a year and a half for free because of the size of his buyout.

Only way the Knicks can get him is if everyone else thinks he is stuck in Spain for another year.I can't imagine why he ever signed this contract since he's apparently only making around 200 to 250 thousand on a contract that has a 6 million dollar buyout.That seems like something a retard would agree to.He has the chance to sign a deal that's worth 10 to 15 million over the next three years and instead this stupid buyout is going to either take half that or force him to stay in Spain for what is pocket change by comparison.He should sue whoever convinced him to sign that deal right after he sues his team.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You're switching gears, Twinkie*

You said guys that dominate over there bust here. I said they are probably more successful percentage wise than non euro draftees. The fact that there is such a small number of euros drafted is irrelevant. You said by implication that a high level Euro player is more likely to bust than a player selected from the US system. A foreign player drafted has a better chance of sticking and contributing than a domestic player. The players on the Olympic team were impressed with Rubio. I'll trust them on it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Respectfully disagree Twinkie*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Once again, cutting it within NBA regulations and style of play is completely different from what he's done abroad because certain skills don't necessarily translate ie being a good defender. If you ask me, Rubio is nothing but potential at this point. I would be pissed if he didn't grow as a player from where he is now, so he should have that workout even under your reasoning.


It's one workout, no one has gotten better at anything after one workout. I'm not saying Rubio's a sure thing but wat's one workout going to do? The floor is yours Mr. TwinkieD'antoni.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Respectfully disagree Twinkie*



bball2223 said:


> It's one workout, no one has gotten better at anything after one workout. I'm not saying Rubio's a sure thing but wat's one workout going to do? The floor is yours Mr. TwinkieD'antoni.


Workouts aren't used to improve players in the draft, there used to analyze what a player can do. There's a lot you can assess in the 2-3 hours your looking at a player, especially if you had specific concerns about certain aspects of his game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I heard Rubio's father is threatening to keep his son overseas, if he isn't traded to the Knicks or to another team with warmer climate. Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I heard Rubio's father is threatening to keep his son overseas, if he isn't traded to the Knicks or to another team with warmer climate. Let's see how this plays out.


Agreed. I was just getting ready to post on that.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I heard Rubio's father is threatening to keep his son overseas, if he isn't traded to the Knicks or to another team with warmer climate. Let's see how this plays out.


 
I do not want Rubio in a Knick uniform before I see him perform with the next NBA team. No hard feelin Rubio fans, but Duhon & Nate held down both guard position last season by themselves. I'm ready to see how well the two do in their second season with some help.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman2 said:


> I do not want Rubio in a Knick uniform before I see him perform with the next NBA team. No hard feelin Rubio fans, but Duhon & Nate held down both guard position last season by themselves. I'm ready to see how well the two do in their second season with some help.


I think it all comes down to what we would be offering. If your talking Nate Robinson, Wilson Chandler, cash and filler then that is a deal I make. I don't like the idea of bringing in this guy strictly off of what I saw him do overseas but he does have a lot of potential and is the kind of player I'd gamble on if I ever was in a position to do so. I'd be terribly reluctant if doing so hurt our ambitions for 2010 or cost us draft picks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rumor has it they want Lee and Nate for Rubio. I think they are going to be gone anyway, so the Knicks probably won't care, unless they also ask for a another draft pick down the line. Who knows....but what I do know is that he isn't much of a defender, and that's my pet peeve.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Lee and Nate?*

Where do I sign? Anybody that thinks PG was covered well last year is very confused. Nate is NOT a PG and Duhon has lost the faith of the front office due to rumors of his partying ways. That is not a secret. When you get a chance to get a guy like Rubio, you do. Find a way to trade Hill for Curry and I'm dancin'.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Lee and Nate?*



alphaorange said:


> Where do I sign? Anybody that thinks PG was covered well last year is very confused. Nate is NOT a PG and Duhon has lost the faith of the front office due to rumors of his partying ways. That is not a secret. When you get a chance to get a guy like Rubio, you do. Find a way to trade Hill for Curry and I'm dancin'.


I much rather have Curry than Rubio at this point. I've really done a 180 on Curry because of some stuff you and others were mentioning and based on what I saw of him. I'm still skeptical about the two of them working together but it would have to be better than the Rubio/Flynn pairing.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*It will never happen BUT*

The reason it would work is that Rubio is nearly 6'5 (and still growing)with long arms. He'll get stonger, too, so even if Curry didn't grow another inch(doubtful) Rubio could guard 2's. Rubio needs the ball and Curry doesn't. Curry is also a solid defender. I can't even imagine the fear of the defense with Rubio, Gallo, and Curry on the break. Every guy would have to be accounted for IMMEDIATELY. Personally, I would do everything in my power to get that nucleus. There is no reason to count on LeBron coming here and that is a core that could develop into a contender. We also will likely need a lot of desirable players if we want LeBron. He is the one guy that I don't believe will just walk. He wouldn't do that to Cleveland. It will have to be a sign and trade if he changes addresses. If Milicic is able to double his output, we would only need a PF and still we would have cap room. Young, but very good.

Rubio
Curry
Gallo
?(Hill if still here), Boozer, lot's of possibilities here
Milicic


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Rumor has it they want Lee and Nate for Rubio. I think they are going to be gone anyway, so the Knicks probably won't care, unless they also ask for a another draft pick down the line. Who knows....but what I do know is that he isn't much of a defender, and that's my pet peeve.


He is touted as a better defender than Jonny Flynn, Stephen Curry, Brandon Jennings, Jrue Holiday, Ty Lawson, Jeff Teague, Eric Maynor, Darren Collison, and Rodrigue Beaubois by NBADraft.net. The only point guard taken in the first round who they rated as good of a defender as Rubio was Toney Douglas who we drafted. As for DraftExpress.com, they stated that his strengths are his ability to get in passing lanes, his ability to contest shots, his defensive awareness, and his off-ball defense and rank no defensive flaws in the weakness category for him. Where you're getting this "bad defender" non-sense is beyond me, but according to every website that has ranked him he isn't a bad defender at all.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: It will never happen BUT*



alphaorange said:


> The reason it would work is that Rubio is nearly 6'5 (and still growing)with long arms. He'll get stonger, too, so even if Curry didn't grow another inch(doubtful) Rubio could guard 2's. Rubio needs the ball and Curry doesn't. Curry is also a solid defender. I can't even imagine the fear of the defense with Rubio, Gallo, and Curry on the break. Every guy would have to be accounted for IMMEDIATELY. Personally, I would do everything in my power to get that nucleus. There is no reason to count on LeBron coming here and that is a core that could develop into a contender. We also will likely need a lot of desirable players if we want LeBron. He is the one guy that I don't believe will just walk. He wouldn't do that to Cleveland. It will have to be a sign and trade if he changes addresses. If Milicic is able to double his output, we would only need a PF and still we would have cap room. Young, but very good.
> 
> Rubio
> Curry
> ...


I've been under the same impression as well that LeBron will not just walk, which is why I've not been the biggest supporter of mortgaging our assets in a trade for Rubio. Speaking of Rubio, as much as he may grow to 6-5 like you said, that doesn't mean I want him covering my 2's. The guy (although feisty) is weak and would get consistently overpowered most games ala Jamal Crawford who could guard 2's but you didn't really necessarily want him to. The defensive end of this deal is what I've been concerned about and only about. I think both those guys would have an opportunity to be great on the offensive end but your going to need a backcourt that comes up with stops in order to advance deep into the playoffs.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> En estos momentos, Ricky Rubio sigue en Nueva York negociando una salida a su futuro. Lo tiene claro: no jugará en Minnesota (dejó señales inequívocas la noche del 'Draft', como cuando le preguntaron por sus preferencias y, mientras loaba a Oklahoma o Sacramento, de Minnesota sólo dijo que hacía "mucho frío") y trabaja para irse. ¿Dónde? Ésa es la cuestión.
> 
> Según fuentes cercanas al jugador y a la NBA, Minnesota ya sabía que Ricky no jugaría allí cuando lo eligió. El hecho de haber caído al número cinco facultó a los Wolves para escoger a un jugador con un gran valor en el mercado, con el que hacer un 'sign and trade' (firmar y traspasar) con otro equipo para obtener a un jugador veterano. Con esta opción, el jugador catalán tendrá mucho que decir sobre su futuro.
> 
> El escenario ideal, y MARCA.com puede confirmar que se está negociando, es hacer un traspaso a Nueva York. David Lee y Nate Robinson (ambos acaban contrato, pero también estaríamos hablando de una situación de 'sign and trade') parecen las monedas de cambio más probables. Los Wolves se han cubierto las espaldas en el puesto de base con la elección de Jonny Flynn en el seis, así que un 'uno' no es su prioridad. Las declaraciones de su 'general manager' David Kahn, en las que decía que su interés es hacer jugar juntos a Flynn y a Ricky, no son más que estrategias de mercado. No tienen ningún sentido baloncestísticamente hablando.


At this time, Ricky Rubio is still in New York to negotiate a solution to his future. What is clear: do not play in Minnesota (left unmistakable signs of the night 'Draft', as when asked for their preference, and while loaba or Sacramento to Oklahoma, Minnesota had only said that "very cold") and leaving works . Where? That is the question.

According to sources close to the player and the NBA, Minnesota already knew that Ricky does not play there when he was elected. The fact that he had fallen to number five for the Wolves allowed them to choose a player with a high market value, which means a 'sign and trade' (signing and transfer) with another team to get a veteran player. With this option, the Catalan player will have much to say about their future.

The ideal scenario being negotiated, and MARCA.com can confirm, is to transfer to New York. David Lee and Nate Robinson (both just out of contract, but also talking about a situation of 'sign and trade') seem the most likely currency exchange. The Wolves have been covered back at the base with the selection of Jonny Flynn at six, so a 'one' is not their priority. Statements of their 'general manager' David Kahn, in saying that their interest is to play Flynn and Ricky together are nothing more than marketing strategies. That would not be good basketball sense.

Link.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

For the record, the July Moratorium ends July 8th, so after then we might see the trade if it actually goes through.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> He is touted as a better defender than Jonny Flynn, Stephen Curry, Brandon Jennings, Jrue Holiday, Ty Lawson, Jeff Teague, Eric Maynor, Darren Collison, and Rodrigue Beaubois by NBADraft.net. The only point guard taken in the first round who they rated as good of a defender as Rubio was Toney Douglas who we drafted. As for DraftExpress.com, they stated that his strengths are his ability to get in passing lanes, his ability to contest shots, his defensive awareness, and his off-ball defense and rank no defensive flaws in the weakness category for him. Where you're getting this "bad defender" non-sense is beyond me, but according to every website that has ranked him he isn't a bad defender at all.


Good defense abroad doesn't translate into good defense here. Your dealing with two totally different beasts.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Good defense abroad doesn't translate into good defense here. Your dealing with two totally different beasts.



:whiteflag:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ lol bball.....twinkie is right though. 



> The Knicks aren't giving up on Ricky Rubio just yet.
> 
> Friday, team president Donnie Walsh contacted his one-time protégé, Timberwolves GM David Kahn, after Rubio's father told a Spanish news agency that his 18-year-old son may opt to remain in Europe for one or possibly two more years.
> 
> ...



http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/2009/06/26/2009-06-26_donnie_walsh_says_knicks.html#ixzz0JfzkKHO0&D


----------

